# Milling Machine Handwheels



## YotaBota (Dec 22, 2020)

When I bought my machine the handwheels on the X axis were crap, no idea what happened with them but the hubs seem to be from a real handwheel.




So I'm making new ones. I started with some 1/4" plate and cut out a pair of "Mercedes" emblems about 7" in diameter.








From here I got busy building and forgot to take more pictures but I cleaned the frames up with the rotary table, laminated some cherry wood for the wheels, epoxied and riveted the wood to the wheel frames and here is the result. I reused the one hub for the left side of the table and the right side is on the hub of the power feed.








I applied a couple of coats of Teak oil for a finish and am happy with the way they turned out. The picture with the handwheels, old and new, also show the start of the handles that I'll turn down and give some shape to them. The rivets are from Lee Valley and give them a steering wheel look, like I stole them from some kids gokart lol. Hopefully I'll get the handles done before the new year


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 22, 2020)

Those are awesome!


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks David, I'm happy with the way they turned out.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2020)

No snow?


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 22, 2020)

Actually we a couple of inches, 5cm for the younguns. It should gone tomorrow.


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 22, 2020)

Very nicely done Mike. Metal spokes, brass rivets and wood gives them that certain elegance. Reminds me of classic cars or boats.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Actually we a couple of inches, 5cm for the younguns. It should gone tomorrow.



Booo…..  We got a foot and a half or more.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 22, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> Reminds me of classic cars or boats.


That's where I got the idea, thanks Rudy.
YYC- I did my time in northern BC, Cold Lake, MooseJaw so I'm no stranger to the white stuff.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Dec 23, 2020)

YotaBota those look awesome!! great work.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow!  That’s almost too nice to use!

While on handwheel, using autodesk inventor I was able to design a balanced handwheel including the handle.  It use 1? triangular spoke.  My Standard Modern lathe uses that design.  I don’t know if it can be done in Fusion or not.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 23, 2020)

When I first installed the PF, PeterT mentioned that when using the PF there is a chance of getting whacked by the handle of the hand wheel but that won't be an issue here.


Johnwa said:


> using autodesk inventor I was able to design a balanced handwheel including the handle


Picture?


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 23, 2020)

Designed, NOT made LOL
I likely did it the hard way.  Inventor would calculate the centre of gravity and I manually adjusted the dimensions of the triangle piece to get it in the centre.  I don’t know if fusion has the COG calculator.

Here’s a picture of the SM one.


----------



## Hacker (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice work! I took the lazy way out and repurposed ones off an old hospital gurney.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 23, 2020)

Balanced Handwheel??? Why would something that might spin at max of 60 rpm and normally a lot less than that need to be balanced?


Hacker said:


> I took the lazy way out


That's not lazy,,,,, that's efficient. lol


----------



## Tom O (Dec 23, 2020)

If it was to turn it could possibly affect the settings during a operation.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 23, 2020)

Tom O said:


> If it was to turn it could possibly affect the settings during a operation.


Got it, I was thinking more along the lines of higher rpm related balance. My table takes a lot more effort than just the weight of the handle to turn the screw.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 23, 2020)

This was for a remote camera control.  The prototype used a regular handwheel with weights attached to balance it. 
It was for something like this http://www.dragonrc.com.au/Hurricane-Wheels-Brushless-Gimbal-Interface-MK2-p/hw-bgrcimk2.htm


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 23, 2020)

I can see the need for the balanced wheels on something that sensitive. Sneezing close by would be enough to jar the wheel.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 23, 2020)

I think most lathe handwheels and ball handles are balanced.  Whether  it makes any difference I don’t know.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice build, do resemble classic car steering wheels.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 21, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Hopefully I'll get the handles done before the new year


In my own defense I didn't say which new year, lol.
So I finally have the handles done and installed, wahoo. The TA on the new lathe definitely made the taper easier and a nice smooth finish. The first one I did using the compound and it took a lot of time and wasn't a very smooth finish. The handles spin freely with no side movement, that took a couple of trips back to the lathe to shave a few thou off either the center shaft or the handle but that's just part of the game.
Anyway, I think I can call this little project done.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 21, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> In my own defense I didn't say which new year, lol.
> So I finally have the handles done and installed, wahoo. The TA on the new lathe definitely made the taper easier and a nice smooth finish. The first one I did using the compound and it took a lot of time and wasn't a very smooth finish. The handles spin freely with no side movement, that took a couple of trips back to the lathe to shave a few thou off either the center shaft or the handle but that's just part of the game.
> Anyway, I think I can call this little project done.



Boy those look great!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 21, 2021)

Those are just too classy for a mill  They belong on a boat winch or something similar


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 22, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Those are just too classy for a mill


If you're trying to make me feel bad so I'll send them to you,,,,,,,,,, ain't happenin.. LOL I'm sure after some use with grubby hands they won't look quite as nice.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 22, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> If you're trying to make me feel bad so I'll send them to you,,,,,,,,,, ain't happenin.. LOL I'm sure after some use with grubby hands they won't look quite as nice.


I think you're supposed to wear white cotton gloves when handling valuable, prestigious artifacts like those handwheels.


----------



## LenVW (Sep 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> When I bought my machine the handwheels on the X axis were crap, no idea what happened with them but the hubs seem to be from a real handwheel.
> View attachment 12351
> So I'm making new ones. I started with some 1/4" plate and cut out a pair of "Mercedes" emblems about 7" in diameter.
> View attachment 12352
> ...


Crafty and Stylish, the Cherry wood and Teak oil soften the look.  
Nice touch for a metalhead !!


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 3, 2022)

Thanks Len, first time I've been called a metalhead. Almost choked on my coffee, LOL


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 3, 2022)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## mickeyf (Sep 3, 2022)

It was working with wood (guitar repair) that got me interested in metal working in the first place. You have combined the two beautifully.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 3, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Crafty and Stylish, the Cherry wood and Teak oil soften the look.
> Nice touch for a metalhead !!


Apparently just because he listens to Cinderella/Metallica/Iron Maiden/Judas Preist, etc, doesn't affect his ability to combine his skills to create beautiful and useful artifacts!


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 3, 2022)

Haha, more of a blues guy myself. 
@mickeyf - are you a luthier?


----------



## mickeyf (Sep 3, 2022)

> Haha, more of a blues guy myself.
> @mickeyf - are you a luthier?



Can't really make that claim. Half a dozen careers ago a had a music store and did a modest amount of repair. I do have some partially finished instruments that I have been failing to make time for for years now, but after my upcoming move I will have a shop more suitable for that sort of work.


----------



## LenVW (Sep 3, 2022)

Sometimes a good tune can cause twists of great INSPIRATION !!


----------

